# Help please



## Spyder1984 (18/5/20)

Hi guys and gals,

Please help me as I am starting to stress out about the order I placed with VapeKing online.

I can not get hold of anyone at Vapeking through email, twitter or phone call...

Their website states that they deliver hardware during lockdown as long as you purchase a cbd vape juice along with it. See attached screenshot.

As you can see on my invoice that is attached, I have done so.

I made payment last night via credit card, they promise overnight delivery on orders over R1500, so I am expecting my new toys tomorrow some time.

However, I am worried after reading alot of reviews on hellopeter about people still waiting after 2-3 weeks... And everyone is stating that they are not receiving any form of communication from VapeKing... Hence my worries...

Please, if anyone knows someone that know a guy that knows someone else that could help me get into contact or a reply or whatever, from them, it would be much appreciated...

Maybe @Silver ??? Anyone??? Please....


----------



## Resistance (18/5/20)

Don't stress bro. Vape king will sort you out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyder1984 (18/5/20)

Thank you

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (18/5/20)

That is quite strange @Spyder. I ordered from Vape King on Thursday and I received it today - and I'm in a small town in the Cape.

Overnight delivery at the moment is unlikely. Since e-commerce opened up the couriers are extremely busy. They even delivered something to me on Sunday, which is unheard of! Couriers never work on weekends. I phoned their office just to find out what's going on, just out of interest, and they said that they're working weekends now because of all the deliveries.

However, you have been waiting a very long time. You must have received a tracking number from Vape King. If it starts with VK or TCG that means that the courier company is The Courier Guy (TCG). This is who Vape King always (usually?) uses. You can track your delivery on TCG's website https://www.thecourierguy.co.za/tracking_home.php

Have a look and it will tell you when the package was collected at Vape King and where it is now. You can then query it with TCG if it hasn't reached you yet. Sometimes a package gets "lost" - it could be lying in a warehouse somewhere. TCG (and you) can see where it was logged in and they will find your package for you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyder1984 (18/5/20)

Thank you everyone, got contacted, nerves have calmed down now...

@M.Adhir thank you for the reply, however, i did not say that i was expecting it today, i said tomorrow, as i estimated Monday to be the first business day, and then overnight would put my delivery on Tuesday sometime.

I was stressed out due to not being able to reach them in any way, shape or form.

And made myself crazy reading other peoples comments about waiting for two weeks and nothing delivered, no replies, no contact, etc...

Anyhow, thank you @Resistance for also trying to reassure me.

Also, @Hooked, almost joining you all with the vaping thing. Fingers crossed. Thanks for the reply. 

Kudos to Danie from @VapeKing for seeing my concerned post and VERY promptly contacting me and explaining the issues with governance, etc.

So now that I understand the situation and circumstances, and knowing that i have been made contact with, I am as happy as a pig in mud.

Cheers

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------

